
Can Opera Ever Become Popular? - ajbatac
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/03/23/can-opera-become-popular/
======
ramchip
I have a hard time browsing without the mouse gestures, the ability to get
back closed tabs easily, the notes panel... but as useful as they may be,
they're not features that are immediately obvious to someone coming from IE. I
can understand the switch wouldn't appear that appealing.

It's a bit like Emacs and friends: powerful tools which may have a distinct
advantage in some field, but also carry a fair learning curve before you see
the benefits.

------
omnivore
I use it on my blackberry, because it works a lot better than the browser it
ships with. But that's it since it first released and I used it some.

